# exotic cat under 5 wanted coventry



## emma92 (Oct 20, 2010)

i already have a exotic shorthair i would now really like to give a new home to one of these beautifull cats


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

emma92 said:


> i already have a exotic shorthair i would now really like to give a new home to one of these beautifull cats


We currently have a tortie Exotic that's ready for
a new home if your interested?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...-5yr-old-tortoiseshell-exotic-short-hair.html


----------



## emma92 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi yes i am very interested my email is [email protected] where abouts are you also how much are you asking for her would it be possible for you to email a pic


----------



## emma92 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi i have just looked at the link she is beautifull i was also wondering if you may have any persians, i live in coventry and would probably need bringing to me which also would give you chance to see the home she would be coming to my husband may be able to arrange collection on train,


----------

